# J'ai perdu ma boite de recherche google



## François-38 (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir un imac et j'ai fais une mauvaise manipe, j'ai voulu changer de place ma boite google de safari en la faisant glisser, mais elle a disparu dès qu'elle est sorti de la barre signets
je ne sais pas comment faire pour la retrouver
merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (4 Juillet 2011)

Clic droit dans le gris de la barre, puis _Personnalier la barre d'outils_.
Il te suffit après de simplement glisser déposer la barre de recherche


----------



## François-38 (6 Juillet 2011)

Merci


----------

